# Solar powered fan for attic.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I need a cheapo fan that runs when the sun shines. It will be used to vent an attic through the gable. Anyone put something together like that?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

lots of them available . I would shop amazon to start. WE have a solar powered fan on each gable end. Yes they work.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Many of thpse solar powered fans have no storage so only work during the day.. In our house nighttime is when we need attic cooling.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Cooling fan out of a car will work. 12v solar panel can be wired direct to it so you don't need a battery or charge controller. I did one and used a snap switch so the fan only came on when the temp in the attic was over 90F.

WWW


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Cooling fan out of a car will work. 12v solar panel can be wired direct to it so you don't need a battery or charge controller. I did one and used a snap switch so the fan only came on when the temp in the attic was over 90F.
> 
> WWW


A few questions. Do you remember the size of the fan you used? Did you use a battery? If not, do you get heat buildup in the evening when the fan stops because no power from solar panel?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> A few questions. Do you remember the size of the fan you used? Did you use a battery? If not, do you get heat buildup in the evening when the fan stops because no power from solar panel?


Don't remember the size. It was about 12" though. Came out of a honda. I did some testing with a few different fans to see which ran best wired directly to my panel. YMMV

No Battery. Solar panel was aimed toward the west so it ran in the evening but not morning. The fan would slow down in that latter part of the evening but not shut off until the sun set. Temp rised slightly then but not enough to really matter.

WWW


----------

